# toro greensmaster flex 21



## Pende89 (Jul 8, 2021)

Im needing some parts for my gm flex 21. I need a couple of bushings that go in the head unit that attach the mower the head and two of the l bolts that you attach it with. Any idea on the best place to buy these things


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

A toro dealer or perhaps even R&R but unlikely they'd have specific parts like those at R&R.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Pende89 said:


> Im needing some parts for my gm flex 21. I need a couple of bushings that go in the head unit that attach the mower the head and two of the l bolts that you attach it with. Any idea on the best place to buy these things


Find a torro greensmower dealer, you may find these bushings somewhere else, but I've found OEM toro parts are sometimes cheaper than aftermarket. I use smith turf & irrigation out of Charlotte NC, I call them with the part # and they usually ship next day. They have just about everything. Chances are, you have a dealer near you too.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@rjw0283 I could not find them for a reasonable price so I fabricated my own. I'll post a photo tomorrow to see if we are talking about the same part.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@Redtwin can you find the part# in the parts manual? I am probably thinking of a different part. 
I can call my dealer and ask them what they run. Short of the gearbox shift cable (I can't remember how much it was, but it wasn't cheap), everything else has been reasonable.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@rjw0283 Are these stainless parts what you are talking about? I could not find the part and had to call my local dealer. They were like $65 each and I needed two of the four with the other two probably breaking soon.


----------

